# Gloss Kitchen doors - damaged by scourer



## sammy.se (18 Aug 2015)

Hi, I made an unfortunate discovery today...

...my wife used a cleaner through an agency last week (Thursday) and today I discovered that a couple of my gloss kitchen doors have been scrubbed with something abraisive (I imagine a scourer of some sort) such that the gloss is now dull and scratched. The worst affected door is the wall unit nearest the cooker. No doubt the cleaner was scrubbing to get all the grease off.

So now, I have a set of high-gloss cabinet doors, with one scuffed up dull door sticking out like a sore thumb. all the other units around the cooker have some scuffing, but only one is really bad.

I'm really annoyed to be honest - and I've asked the Mrs to call the cleaning company, although I doubt they'll do much... (I'm annoyed the Mrs didn't take the care to at least check the cleaner is not ruining our house as well!)

So - do you guys have any ideas on how I can repair these?

They are Wickes doors (nothing bespoke or fancy - but none the less valuable to me). High gloss, cream coloured. They are the 'Manhattan' range - but Wickes don't sell them any more sadly :-( so I can't buy a replacement from them...

Any ideas on what I can do?
I was thinking wax and buff? but that might make things worse...
Thanks

S.


----------



## marcros (18 Aug 2015)

claim off the cleaning company's insurance and let them sort having them resprayed.


----------



## MMUK (18 Aug 2015)

If you can post a pic I'll have a word at Magnet. That's where Wickes stuff comes from.


----------



## Graham Orm (18 Aug 2015)

Try T Cutor a similar cutting agent then car wax


----------



## paulm (18 Aug 2015)

If you try and do anything to fix the problem yourself you are giving the cleaning company a perfect "out".

Claim off them and their insurance in the first instance, it's up to them initially at any rate as to what resolution they think may be appropriate but I would guess a respray as suggested above.

Once you have received suitable compensation and/or they have fixed the problem you can always try some other fixes if you think you might still improve them ?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## sammy.se (18 Aug 2015)

Thanks guys. Will see what the company says..

MMUK - I've taken some pics , I just need to up load them now...


----------



## will1983 (19 Aug 2015)

***** Post removed by member *****


----------



## sammy.se (19 Aug 2015)

So, here are some pics - hopefully they'll show up on the forum:

















Hopefully you can see the dull scuffs from the images above...
The Company isn't being co-operative yet... still trying.

MMUK - can you tell from the photos above if I can buy replacement doors?

I will resort to trying to buff/polish once I've explored the above 2 options....

Thanks, 

S.


----------



## sammy.se (19 Aug 2015)

The company have offered a refund, but said they won't pay for damages since they have no proof of what it looked like before.

Any suggestions of next steps?


----------



## Roughcut (19 Aug 2015)

sammy.se":1wefoj6e said:


> The company have offered a refund, but said they won't pay for damages since they have no proof of what it looked like before.
> 
> Any suggestions of next steps?



At this stage I certainly wouldn't be doing anything to the doors.
I would pursue the matter further as others have suggested by seeking a claim for damages.
The cleaning company should have liability insurance, I believe you rightly have a strong case.
You might need to seek legal advice if they do not intend to discuss your claim in the proper manner with a view to settlement in your favour.


----------



## sammy.se (19 Aug 2015)

Cheers guys. I'm going to formally ask for damages and seek legal advice.


----------



## kfenelon (19 Aug 2015)

Contact Furniture Medic for advise


----------



## Harbo (19 Aug 2015)

If you try the repair yourself be very careful with any abrasives and test on an area that will not show.
I used Autosol on a minor mark on a granite worktop and made things worse!

Rod


----------



## n0legs (20 Aug 2015)

Meguiars Swirl Remover 2.0 if you can get it. 
Nice and mild. Use some elbow grease


----------

